# Washing Machine in motorhome



## Carl_n_Flo

'afternoon all,

Been a while since we posted here - a few 'issues' which are still ongoing.....

Due to these 'issues' Flo and I are going to have to 'full-time' in the van for the foreseeable future.

Now - whilst we generally dont have a problem with this, we are wondering how to get the weekly laundry sorted. We will be on a farm where the owner 'turns a blind eye' to the 28 day rule, but there are no facilities to speak of....

Is there a small machine on the market that can be fitted into the garage of our Cheyenne and used? It cannot be plumbed directly...

Anyone any ideas please? There dont seem to be the launderettes there used to be these days.....

All suggestions gratefully received...

Carl and Flo


----------



## Rapide561

*Washing*

Hi

Google "portable twin tub" - they are about £60 new.

Also, for a full size twin tub, Google "Harris Classic Twin Tub"

I think I am getting the latter!

Russell

......and read this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-82758-washing.html


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Have a look on maplin site they have a 2.5kg wash load machine for £35 which uses 240volt at about 40 watt so it could be used via an inverter. We are going to look at one on thursday. There are also twin tubs at towsure for about £70.

steve & ann. ----teensvan


----------



## teemyob

*Washer*

I fitted this in our old Eura

Not got around to the Frankia as yet

TM


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Cheers all,

Russell Steve & Anne: Intrigued by the twin tub idea, both the small one and the larger....

TM - now THAT is just decedance!!!!! 42 litres of water...ouch!! that would half empty the tank.

Much as I would LOVE to plumb in the Candy washer/dryer we have at home at the moment, I really think it will be the 'twin-tub' route for us.....and a trip to my parents one a month or so for bedding laundry!!!!

Thanks for all your help folks......

Carl and Flo


----------



## steco1958

You could always be adventurous and use a laundrette


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

steco1958 said:


> You could always be adventurous and use a laundrette


Much as I would use one - there 'aint one about anywhere near where we will be staying!!!!

Will keep looking though......


----------



## teemyob

*Water*



Carl_n_Flo said:


> Cheers all,
> 
> Russell Steve & Anne: Intrigued by the twin tub idea, both the small one and the larger....
> 
> TM - now THAT is just decedance!!!!! 42 litres of water...ouch!! that would half empty the tank.
> 
> Much as I would LOVE to plumb in the Candy washer/dryer we have at home at the moment, I really think it will be the 'twin-tub' route for us.....and a trip to my parents one a month or so for bedding laundry!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your help folks......
> 
> Carl and Flo


Yes, 42 litres is a fair amount. But our Eura had tow fresh water tanks totaling 200 litres and the waste was 125 litres + 50 litre Tote.

However, we did most of the washing when on fully serviced pitches, so no tank draining or lugging.

TM


----------



## captmike

When we had our boat we used a Candy compact automatic rather like this machine:

http://www.johnlewis.com/230722452/Product.aspx

I plumbed it in and even could run it (cold) on an inverter. I know it's heavy but if you aren't going anywhere it shouldn't be a problem.

Hope you find a solution which is better than those plasticky twin tubs.

Mike


----------



## Annsman

We use a "plasticy twin tub" for five months last year all over Europe. It fits in the under the bed storage area of our van and is very easy to use. We did a weekly wash and only used laundrettes a couple of times. It managed a double duvet cover and 2 pillow cases per load. We were hooked up so the 240 volts wasn't a problem. We've had an outside plug socket put on the vn to save trailing wires through the window. The spinner is quite good for it's size and it has paid for itself in the one tour against the money it would hav cost for a site wash. I got that good I could get a 2 main washes and 2 rinses out of a 25 litre container. With modern powders the water temp isn't that important now either.


----------



## Rapide561

*Twin tub*

Carl n Flo

This is the camping twin tub - there are some very good reviews on Amazon.

http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/12317002

I would think though that anything more than a duvet cover, and it may be "full"

The Harris Classic, and similar will fit in my rear locker and are domestic size yet weigh only 23kg, as opposed to 54kg for the Zanussi compact.

There are a lot of twin tubs on Ebay.

Harris Classic are based near Shrewsbury and there is another Twin Tub firm called Thonson Electrical near Worcester.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot

Try these from Argos.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0198558.htm


----------



## havingfun

*twin tub*

hi,

we use a twin tub,via an inverter,with no problem at all,and now we have got the solar panel,no worries on electric.

we used it in ireland,both times we went,and also in europe,and the little spinner gets stuff really dry. if you kerrfuffol,lancshire word for being careful, with the wash,cleaner things first,you can manage with very little water.

not as good as bunging everything in an automatic,but hey you cant have everything.

mags


----------



## thieawin

I haqve a small twin tub for camping, light, great for socks and T shirts etc. Cannot plumb in have to hang around to fill empty and rinse fill and empty.

Not briliant at duvet cioovers but dioes the sheet OK and four pillowcases OK

Also have a thompson 2kg tumbledryer

Need hook up, or generator.

At home I have a small zannusi washer and a dryer in my ensuite so clthes are done daily and never back up. In the upstairs laundry we have an LG 11kg washer which does sheet duvet covers blankets, you name it and with a 1400 spin.

Downstairs for twoels etc we have a combined washer dryer for tea towels and other snall oddments.

Am using Ariel low temp liquid now for everything and it does seem very effcetive


----------



## Grizzly

Hve you asked the farmer ( or his wife) if you can come to an arrangement over the washing ? Either- perhaps- you have access to their machine every now and again or they take in your washing and do it for you for an agreed sum ?

Seems to me, from above, that you could spend forever, get very wet and still not manage a full load of washing without hassle.

G


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks for ALL your help / advice / suggestions folks - spent a good part of the evening reading / weighing up / researching all the options......after spending most of the day re-organising the garage of the van to accommodate the following:

Bookcase (6' long x 4' high) for Flo's study books
Toolbox
Wastemaster
Odds & Sods crate (for hose fittings, EHU plugs & adaptors, gloves, warning triangle, duct tape, snow chains, loo sachets, air-ride compressor.......)
Bag to stash carrier bags for rubbish
Bag to stash reusable shopping bags
Tinned food crate
Boxed food crate
Bagged food crate
Bottle crate
Windscreen cover
Levelling ramps
Hose on reel
EHU cable on reel



and




Twin tub washing machine :wink: 

Yep - we bought one : £49 + p&p from fleabay...

The reviews seem to suggest it will do what we want it to do...

Grizzly - our farmer friend is a single chap, who is hardly about much. In fact, the farm is no longer a farm thanks to the last foot & mouth fiasco. He jacked it in and has converted the barns to storage for caravns, motorhomes, boats etc. He also has a fully kitted workshop for use by those storing vehicles, and this is where our Bedouin is awaiting us getting to grips with it.

He has a small CL attached, but Flo and I will be sharing a smal, secluded hardstanding with a couple of other 'regulars' nearby...

I am glad summer is coming - although it wasnt so bad when we got snowed in back in January (I was on my own in the van then, Flo was in the house).

Will let you know how we get on....

Cheers all
Carl and Flo


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

I have made a startling discovery!

Most camping twin tubs are 1.5kg wash capacity, but research shows they are available as 2kg and 2.5kg. I have am model number but cannot find a UK importer.

Standby for updates though.

Russell

Failing the 2.5kg version, I am having a full size twin tub in the boot!


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> Failing the 2.5kg version, I am having a full size twin tub in the boot!


Russell...I used to have a twin tub years ago. It had a block of concrete wrapped round the spin dryer part to give it stability and it was on castors.

Perhaps they've changed but surely a full sized domestic one still weighs a lot and, if it breaks loose in your garage, could pack a real punch !

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

The new style ones are not on castors, although they can be fitted. The outer casing is a tough looking plastic rather than metal and so that saves weight. I do not know about a lump on concrete! The model I am interesting in weighs about 23kg as opposed to 54kg for the Zanussi. The rear locker can carry 200kg, so providing the thing is anchored well, it should be ok and a possible money maker!

My bucket and potato masher weighs about 1kg combined!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> it should be ok and a possible money maker!
> Russell


Sounds as if they've improved them no end ! Taking off the castors is a big help. mine used to go walkabout all over the kitchen but I couldn't move it close to the sink without it's castors.

So..." All gadgets must have at least three uses in your motorhome":

1. You can set up a launderette
2. You can knead industrial quantities of bread and sell it to the site.
3. - ?

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

I am struggling to be honest to find three uses. So far though, I am thinking.....

1) Washing machine - obviously
2) Place dirty clothes in there as the holding place - rather than in bags in the shower
3) Lightweight bulky items - such as my bucket - could be stored in the washer part when not in use
4) Storage place for the silver screens when travelling

I am a bit stuck for more. Not a lot you can do with a washer!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> I am a bit stuck for more. Not a lot you can do with a washer!


Mixing cement - you could set yourself up as a small builder.

Candy floss maker - go down a treat with all those children that infest sites these days.

The best place to washing machine wash is Campeggio Citta di Milano where we spent a great afternoon watching all the ladies with their smart kitchen trailers hooking up to fire hydrants and watering points, letting the waste run into the gutters and slinging electric cables from tree to tree.

G


----------



## Marilyn

We shall be going down the 'plasticy twin tub' route soon. The benefit for me is being able to use the wash water more than once so I don't cry seeing all that lovely hot water going to waste :wink:

Launderettes are few and far between (although there is one on our usual patch) and very expensive so, for full timing, I think a small washing machine is essential. I've thought long and hard about this and come to the conclusion that the small twin tub is the way to go.

Horses for courses and all that jazz


----------



## grizzlyj

Washing your clothes
Charging to wash others clothes
Storage
Washing the cat
Washing the salad
Foot massager? One at a time of course!
By the river to store your freshly caught dinner?
Ideal place for her to hide your Chrismas prezzy, cos you're never gonna use it are you?!


----------



## Sonesta

These lightweight and portable twin tubs are remarkeable & although you cannot use them in the same way as a domestic washer, you can at least keep on top of your laundry when you are away on your travels for several weeks at a time or maybe you are fulltiming in your MH and need some kind of laundry device?

I think the whole idea is for them to be used where weight or space is an issue and of course, due to logistics you cannot expect small machines like this to handle a whole family wash in one go! However, having said that, once you get the hang of using one, you will find that with a little effort, you can soon clear a whole pile of dirty laundry & have a full line of washing billowing in the breeze! I also have a small, portable and lightweight tumble dryer too, which works brilliantly & if the weather is raining or damp and dismal, I can soon dry all our 'unmentionables' and wet washing & have them all back in their drawers and wardrobes in no time! :lol: 

I appreciate that neither of these machines are essential or practical for every motorhomer and some may scoff at those of us who use them but at the end of the day, it's an individual's choice and there are no rules saying we cannot or should not use them! For those folk, who for whatever reason, are looking for such laundry solutions or who don't like using public laundrettes, then I can highly recommend both of these 2 gadgets. 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

I have a bit more info re the portable twin tubs.

There are many for sale in shops and on Ebay, most with a 1.5kg wash capacity which seems to be a duvet cover and pillow cases. If you search hard enough, there are other models, usually grey in colour, with a 2kg or a 2.5kg capacity. I managed to get one from Ebay and drove to Wellingborough to pick it up.

It will get it's test run this week.

To give a comparison.....

Standard domestic washers - 6kg capacity - from £180

Zanussi compact washer - 3kg - about £350

I paid £55 for my little twin tub. I can see it at Lake Garda now! LOL

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh Russell, I can just picture your Y fronts & string vest billowing in the breeze! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Washing*

Commando Sue, saves on laundry! Naked sunbathing too. In fact.....


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Washing*



Rapide561 said:


> Commando Sue, saves on laundry! Naked sunbathing too. In fact.....


Cor blimey ole Riley . . . . me already overactive imagination's playing havoc now!!!!!!!!  I so wish I could be a mossie in a palm tree! 8O

Sue x


----------



## Rapide561

*Mozzie*

Ooooh no not a mozzie, I have a zapper thing!


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Mozzie*



Rapide561 said:


> Ooooh no not a mozzie, I have a zapper thing!


Jeez Russell, if you don't scare me off wiv ya dangly bits, you're gonna frazzle me wiv 5000 volts!!!! 8O


----------

